# Bird Diapers - good or bad?



## nanobriga (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, I have an orphaned baby pigeon (about two weeks old). I was looking into bird diapers - and, wanted to hear from folks who have used them -- and whether they were good or bad for the pigeons.

Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

My opinion:
When used properly, pigeon diapers are great for indoor bird owners. I especially like the design that PT member Boni Birds has created. It is very simple and unobtrusive to the bird. (There are other options but I happen to like hers best)

My birds live indoors, and I like to give them some free-roaming time every day. As you can imagine, they do create a mess on carpets, curtains, and furniture. Diapers allow me to let my birds have more freedom. I don't have to worry when they want to perch on the "good chairs" because I know they wont mess up my furniture.

I also use the attached leashes to take my indoor birds for supervised time outside in the nice weather. They really seem to enjoy that. And with a secure leash, I don't need to worry about losing them.

I don't have experience with baby pigeons, but I would imagine that you'd want to wait until a pigeon has reached its adult size before investing in a diaper. But if you get your baby used to being handled often, getting him used to wearing a diaper should be pretty easy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye has tested/tried the PG wear and doesn't mind them. They are easy to slip on and off, and I love the fact that you can buy the replacement pads anywhere. It is also uncumbersome for him and he seems more relaxed with the PG wear. 

He is embarrassed wearing them around the other birds, as he is a celebrity and the hens just melt at his feet....so he wear it indoors only, as he has to maintain his image.

Now when he comes inside, it is a pleasure not to worry about poop and just enjoy Skye's company. It gives me more quality time with him, and I spend less time cleaning up.


----------

